# my road to the ukbff hercules 2011



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Well wot can I say, after being in the gym for the last 4 1/2 yrs I have finally decided to pick up my game and look into competing at the UKBFF HERCULES 2011 British qualifier. I will be updating daily on my training and weekly on my diet. Currently I train at complete health and fitness in Braintree/Essex. This is a good gym with a reasonable free weights section. My diet and training is being assisted by Scott Horton from Hercules gym in colchester. I currently meet with him on average twice a month to look at my progress. At the moment I am going thru a bulking phase, really looking to pack on some good muscle size and not slip into the trap of going to heavy and concentrating on my reps versus might.Well here goes the first workout journal hope u enjoy reading.

Wed 26/01/11 Back workout and Abs,

*Pre workout nutrition*

large mug of black coffee strong

1 x aspirin

*Back*

2 x warm up sets of dead lifts

4 x working sets of dead lifts

4 x wide grip front lat pull downs

4 x wide grip rear lat pull downs

4 x sets seated rows

4 x sets hyper back extensions

3 x sets bent over dumbell rows

fst 7 straight arm lat push downs absolutely fired in my lats now.

*Abs*

4 x sets of hanging leg raises

4 x sets of weighted cable crunches

*Post workout nutrition*

50g protein 50g quick release carbs

1 scoop of universal nutrition BCAA


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

good luck mate


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

thks Galtonator will keep my log upto date for eberyone to view, should hopefully be adding pics soon aswell.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow Jay, you're thinking of competing this year. Good luck for it, should be there to cheer you on. What sort of help has Scott given you, nutrition, training or both? What sort of calories are you aiming for during your bulk and how many grams of protein are you aiming for?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, i have a few back problems so my first thought is do you really need hyperextensions in there after deads?


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Cal I only do body weight hyper extensions. I like todo these to tighten my lower back muscles and tie it all in. 4 sets is more than enough.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Yann I know it was only last year we went to watch this comp, Scott is great diet advice and supps. Carbs are around 200 grams and 350 gms protein lots of veg and quick carbs, sweet potatoes, wholewheat pasta, rice. It's nice eating cheese and nuts. But come end of may that is all changing to dieting.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you have an idea Jay at what weight class you will be aiming for or is there a first timers category?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

beefy_jay said:


> Yann I know it was only last year we went to watch this comp, Scott is great diet advice and supps. Carbs are around 200 grams and 350 gms protein lots of veg and quick carbs, sweet potatoes, wholewheat pasta, rice. It's nice eating cheese and nuts. But come end of may that is all changing to dieting.


200 grams of carbs is that enough??????

I think the average man should be on 250 I think!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I reckon im on about 100g of carbs lol, that's why i don't grow hehe. I might enter Hercules 2020  I should have some muscle by then.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

yAnn prob looking at 90kg wgt class, franki I am not just a mere man lol I am a machine lol a well oiled one


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Each to their own London, you could poss go on the mcdonalds diet lol look at the state ofthat geezer after a short period on it


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha mcdonalds= plastic food


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Diet at the moment,

upon waking whey protein shake

meal 1 50g oats & milk banana and animal pak

meal 2 turkey steak rice steam veg

meal 3 tuna jacket pot and salad

meal 4 turkey steak rice steam veg

meal 5 turkey steak salad no carbs

bed time casein shake


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

that's a lot of turkey, and it ain't even xmas  .


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Chest workout

2 x warm up sets flat bench press

3 x working sets flat

1 x drop set flat

4 x dumbbell incline press

tri set

incline machine press

pec dec flyes

straight machine press

fst 7 cable flyes


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

beefy_jay said:


> Diet at the moment,
> 
> upon waking whey protein shake
> 
> ...


What about PWO?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like we both eat lots of turkey jay, I thought you would like beef more lol


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

I love turkey such a clean high source of protein, like to use low sodium seasoning to give some flavour. Cooked on the good old George foreman.

Yann pwo I like to have atleast 50g of protein and 50g quick release carbs.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Bi's and tri's

all exercises super setted

4 sets per exercise

skull crushers ez bar

ez curls

narrow grip press

dumbbell curls

dips body weight

preacher machine curls

dumbbell tricep extensions

dumbbell seated curls

fst 7 tricep rope push down

fst 7 barbell curls

calves

4 sets seated calf raises

4 sets standing calf raises

4 sets front calf raises

abs

weighted rope crunches

hanging leg raises

absolutely exhausted after today need my two days rest phew


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a quick update, a week ago I blacked out at home and have taken 9 days out to recover. Been down and had a body mot and all has comeback clear, just going to take the next couple of weeks to evaluate my training regime and fit in some cardio. Have gained over 2 1/2 stone whilst on my 4 month cycle. Goingto maintain now and look to lean up and get ready for dieting.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What was your cycle Jay?


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Done 12 week dbol at 50 mg per day followed up by 400 ml deca and 600 ml test eth mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you did 3 months of dbol at maiximum dose?

is that right dude?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

beefy_jay said:


> Done 12 week dbol at 50 mg per day followed up by 400 ml deca and 600 ml test eth mate


 Can I ask who suggested you do a cycle like this?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

essentially what we`re both gently saying is, how came your not sh1tting blood dude  and shutdown?

i`m sure 3 months of an oral is common in the real world but on the interweb thats a fcuking long time..

2 peeps i know did this(one had laughed and called me a web geek(just before he begged me for a PCT cos he was having a erection problems..altho stud that he was he was still apparently giving it large to the missus 2x nite lmao)

theres a pretty common concensus that 6 weeks is plenty on an oral and nobody agrees on anything online usually lol


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

i must admit cal that i didnt really start to feel anything untill i mixed it up with some anapolon 50 jesus that is wicked s**t man. **** my kidneys hurt within 2 days of taking and the old limp biscuit kicked in. Yanny mate that was a Scott suggestion not good info at all have put on more than enough size now. going from a med top to a xl into xxl is great over the last 4 months. now going to maintain and sculpt a good phsyique ready to start dieting.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm quite suprised Scott would suggest a cycle like that but hey, the guy knows more than myself so maybe you need to push it to the limit with orals. I must admit I always respond well to Dbol, might have to try the Anapolon, sounds useful.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

4-6 weeks tops on orals and done.

pushing it too the limit with orals is more likely to cause more damage than any other side efffect from a steroid.

they jump start a cycle thats all..

i can understand someone like me wanting to do an 8 week oral cycle cos of my love of needles, but other than that theres no extra benefits..

btw numpty bolox here didnt use milkthistle on t bullets first time round and i too felt like i`d been punched in the back..

took a week to die down too..

have you taken 3 months off since all that dbol dude?


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

I am going to av a detox session now and just keep myself lean and training hard, prob going todo a cutting cycle starting end of may any ideas fellas as bit concerned about last lot of info ? Yanny mate u can ask frank for my moby number tell I said it is cool.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jay, will you still do the Hercules or are you still deciding?

I will get Frank to pass your number on to me and I will get him to pass my number on to you. I'll probably be cutting around the same time so I will let you know what I decide to do. Hope the rest of the year goes well.


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Back workout today 08/02/11

hammer strength lat pulldowns

2 x warm up sets

4 x working sets

seated narrow grip rows

4 x working sets

bent over smith machine rows

4 x working sets plus 1 drop set

behind the neck lat pulldowns

4 x working sets

morning glory

4 sets to failure

straight arm lat pulldowns fst-7

7 sets ouch my late were blitze


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Yanny mate still looking to compete but looking for more sound info on cycles and doses as Scott is a bit old school if u know wot I mean


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

*Chest workout 09/02/11*

Incline Dumbbell press

2 x warm up sets

4 x working sets pyramid weights

Flat barbell press

4 x working sets pyramid weights

1 x drop set

Incline dumbbell flyes

4 x working sets pyramid weights

Cable crossovers

5 x 15 to get a good pump

FST 7 pec dec flyes

*ABS*

Hanging leg raises

4 sets to failure

Cable rope crunches

4 sets to failure

*PWO nutrition*

2 scoops Gaspari myo fusion

1 scoop universal nutrition bcaa stack

Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strength. When you overcome hardships, that is strength - Arnold Schwarzennegger


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

Wheels today

quads

2 x warm up sets leg ext

4 x working sets of squats 1 min rest between sets

4 set of one legged presses 12 each leg

3 sets single leg hack squats

hams

4 sets stiff leg dead lifts

4 sets lying leg curls

4 sets seated leg curls

calves

5 sets of 20 reps seated calve raises

5 sets standing calve raise

5 sets seated calve press


----------



## muscletech_jay (Dec 11, 2008)

*Biceps*

2 warm up sets preacher curls

3 working sets preacher curls

4 sets of dumbbell hammer curls

3 sets seated dumbbell curls

fst 7 seated barbell curls

*cardio*

30 mins incline walk on treadmill

*PWO nutrition*

2 x scoops Gaspari Myo Fusion mixed with water

1 x scoop Universal amino stack mixed with water


----------

